# A breed I have never heard of.



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

I was reading Dog Fancy magazine and in the classified section at the back, they have Mi-Ki's listed.

Is it recognized by any organizations? 

It just seemed "fake" to me. I am not saying it is, but the pictures of them and things just seemed off...

Can anyone lead me to a reputable site where I can learn about these? Most sites I know about think a Schnoodle is a real breed. LOL

Thanks!


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I have never heard of them either, but check:

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/miki.htm

http://www.mi-kibreedersusa.com/


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Google them. I did, and they weren't very appealing to me... but then again, I don't really care for froo-froo-like dogs. :/


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

They're a breed in progress from what I can tell. Totally not my cup of tea though to be honest.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I met two when I lived in IL. (owned by the same person) They were cute and pleasant little dogs. When I looked on the internet for more info, though, they didn't seem like they had a very consistent look. I haven't looked at them since then, though, so perhaps that has changed


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Found one wikipedia page (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toy_Mi-Ki) saying they are just 2 mixed dogs bred together. Not even like the "designer dogs" (two pure breeds mixed together)

Then saw the dogbreedinfo page - supposedly one club is trying to get UKC recognized.

Hard to tell.

As far as looks - they aren't too bad to me. Kind of look like a Havanese but with shorter snouts (at least some of them do, seems to have a very wide variety of looks to them).


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

They are a breed in development, using original stock developed from Japanese Spaniels, Maltese, and Papillons - keeping to very small breeds without undercoat. I think I read that a Yorkshire Terrier was involved at one point as well with the originators stock.

They have a long way to go, still with both non-shedding and shedding varieties, and ear sets all over the place. Some breeders involved seem quite conscientious . . . others not-so-much.

They have a couple of registries that do work together. I believe one is called the Continental Mi-Ki Association. Here is the link to the other.

http://www.imrmikis.com/Index.html 

SOB


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't really approve of their breeding. To me a lot of their dogs look really different and I honestly don't know what they're breeding for. I mentioned this in another post a while back maybe their still in their early stages or something but to me they're just as bad as designer breed breeders.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

The dogs look very different! The only thing tying them together is a weird haircut. Look at the link below, the dogs pictured are supposed to just be a smooth and long coat,from the same breeder. One looks like a Pomeranian and the other looks like a Shih Tzu!

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/miki.htm

The very last picture on the link has three dogs- one looks like a Pekingese mix, another looks like a longhaired Chihuahua and another unidentifiable mixed breed.

IMO those dogs are NOT purebreds. One of the definitions is that a purebred will "breed true" and those dogs don't look anything alike.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone else find this statement on dogbreedinfo.com a little weird?



> "Mi-Kis wing their ears when excited this is my sweet little Jenny, who has down ears when not excited. Jenny also had beautiful colors in her last litter a blue, a chocolate and a red. It is always a surprise and such a delight the colors you may get, you just never know."


Doesn't know what to call her ears, and has no idea what colors will occur in a litter? Shouldn't a breeder know a little bit more about their dogs? 

It sort of seems like this "breed" isn't really aiming for one set standard at all. In the "origin" section of the mi-ki page on dogbreedinfo.com, it states that the original creator just kind of mixed a bunch of different breeds together without even keeping track...


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Doesn't know what to call her ears, and has no idea what colors will occur in a litter? Shouldn't a breeder know a little bit more about their dogs?
> 
> It sort of seems like this "breed" isn't really aiming for one set standard at all. In the "origin" section of the mi-ki page on dogbreedinfo.com, it states that the original creator just kind of mixed a bunch of different breeds together without even keeping track...


Exactly why I really don't approve of this "breed"


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

What everyone is posting is kind of what I thought. It didn't look like a purebred dog. Dogbreedinfo.com also has a schnoodle listed as a breed, that's why I didn't know if I could trust their info. They definitely don't breed true, do they? 

Interesting.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Dogbreedinfo.com has some highly suspect information and should probably be utilized for entertainment purposes only (i.e. with a grain of salt.)

Kind of like Dogs 101 on Animal Planet.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

From what I have seen of them, they all look different and are a real mixture of all sort of breeds. Maybe they are aiming at something but I sure have not seen any unformity in any of the pictures of I have seen of them. Some have long hair, some short, some ears stand up, some hang down. I cannot see how you are ever going to get a uniform type when their are so many breeds in them. At least when you cross two purebreds you are only dealing with two types.


----------



## sukhakuli (Mar 9, 2010)

I've never heard of this "breed," but is it possible that there are some breeders who are dilligently working towards a new breed, but then there are some who just hopped on the fluffy dog bandwagon and are calling them mi kis just for sales? I guess what I mean is, how can anyone judge this when some of the people who are breeding puppies might not be a part of the breed development at all?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> I guess what I mean is, how can anyone judge this when some of the people who are breeding puppies might not be a part of the breed development at all?


I'd say the proof is in the dogs. If they are breeding to a "new" standard, there should be a standard and some indication that the dogs are moving toward it.


----------



## sukhakuli (Mar 9, 2010)

RonE said:


> I'd say the proof is in the dogs. If they are breeding to a "new" standard, there should be a standard and some indication that the dogs are moving toward it.


Maybe there is a standard amongst a group of breeders? Maybe there are some who are just piggy-backing on the name and aren't breeding towards a standard? A 5 minute google search won't provide what may be going on within a burgeoning breed club, you know?

And just for the record, this isn't a dog that I would be interested in, personally, so I have nothing vested in this. I'm just playing devil's advocate here. I think if this was some sort of large hound, people would be more forgiving, but since it's a "froo-froo" dog, everyone is skeptical.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

sukhakuli said:


> *Maybe there is a standard amongst a group of breeders? **Maybe there are some who are just piggy-backing on the name and aren't breeding towards a standard?* A 5 minute google search won't provide what may be going on within a burgeoning breed club, you know?


This is what I have found when doing a little bit of sorting through the google searches.

I have even found a couple of the same suspect breeders who 5 or so years ago were jumping on the "Cavalier" popularity bandwagon cuz puppies could be sold at a high price now selling Mi-Kis, but not as part of either of the registries, and producing mixed pups of all sorts. The lemon laws made it too risky to sell poor-bred Cavaliers I guess.

SOB


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I didn't do that 5-minute Google search because, to be blunt, I don't care.

I would expect that, if somebody set about establishing a new breed, I would not see the fruits of that effort in my lifetime - partly because I'm old (and skeptical) and partly because it takes more than a few generations to do so.

Sure, my grandchildren might see Mi Kis at Westminster, but I doubt it.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

It's not a dog that I am interested in either, but I always like to learn about something new. This was my "new thing" for the other day. LOL I just wasn't sure what was going on with them, and thought maybe someone here would know.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have heard about them but don't know anything about them. I just clicked on one of the links someone posted and noticed that they look a lot like the Ocherese, a new "breed" someone in Indiana created. My mom fell for her ad and we got Preston from her 9 years ago.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

lauren17 said:


> I have heard about them but don't know anything about them. I just clicked on one of the links someone posted and noticed that they look a lot like the Ocherese, a new "breed" someone in Indiana created. My mom fell for her ad and we got Preston from her 9 years ago.


As it take years and years to develop a breed, with everything going write and lots of cooperation, I have to wonder if the "Ocherese" was an honest attempt.

Do you know differently?

How has Preston been?

(The teacher part in me just sees no harm in those thinking out of the box, in fact it has been something I've always encouraged.)

SOB


----------



## sukhakuli (Mar 9, 2010)

I did a quick look at the Ocherese stuff. I can't say I love the look of the dog, but I do see what they are getting at. A lot of breeds (Cavaliers, anyone?) have some pretty nasty genetic things going on. True mutts (not crossbreeds, but mutts) do tend to be healthier overall. If you just want a sweet little mutt puppy, and let's be honest puppies are hard to get at rescues because people throw their dogs away once the cute wears off but not usually before, where are you going to go? So I see what some of these "breeders" who are trying to make a new, healthy breed are getting at. And I think there is a market for mutt puppies. I do think, however, that the real, long term, dedication and record keeping are probably not there to create a whole new breed. That's not to say that these mi ki people and the ocherese people aren't doing a good job, or aren't really trying, because I am too ignorant of their efforts to make that judgement. But the skeptical side of me is in doubt. 

Overall, I have found the process of getting a healthy, sweet, small dog for a family with small kids to be supremely frustrating. Sometimes I think I want to give up and just get a kitten from the pound.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I had been thinking about starting a thread about the Ocherese and hadn't gotten around to it. I might go ahead and move this to its own thread. I believe 20 or 30 years developing them. Supposedly she crossed a pekenese/toy poodle mix with a maltese and added a "secret ingredient". I've spoken to a few other ocherese owners and they all seem to vary a lot (size, some have prick ears, coat etc). I've heard several people that have dealt with aggression issues and health problems (seizures for one). I was 10 years old when we got Preston so I didn't have the chance to question the breeder, but I kind of doubt she even health tests her dogs. The breeder was horrible to deal with. We never recieved our papers, and those papers are just CKC(continental not canadian). As soon as we got Preston, we were unable to contact her when we had questions. 
Preston is a good dog and I love him to death but he no different than any other maltese/poodle or peke cross. I think he looks a lot like a shih tzu with a long nose and I do like the way he looks compared to other small fluffy dogs like shihs. But I believe she is just a BYB breeding mutts. 

Quote from her site about when she was breeding pekenese


> At first I thought the problem might be my ignorance of how to care for these loving animals. I kept getting puppies that had all kinds of health problems. I started to talk to other breeders only to find out that everyone's litters were having some kind of inherited health problem.


 So she fully admits to starting out breeding dogs without knowing much about breeding.. and I don't believe all breeders are breeding sickly pekenese pups.

I don't have a problem with new breeds but when you aren't health testing and just breeding dogs with no purpose thats when I have a problem. I think I will try sending her an email again and see if she will tell me what health tests she does.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This is a twelve year old thread, so I'm closing it to further replies. Feel free to start a new thread, or join any of our current discussions.


----------

